# Army Special Forces Soldier dies in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Apr. 30, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here was killed in action Apr. 27 when his unit made contact with enemy fighters while conducting a combat patrol south of Shindand, Shindand District, Herat Province, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Michael D. Thomas, 34, a weapons sergeant assigned to 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), died from wounds sustained during the firefight.

More...

RIP warrior, you have earned your rest !


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Looon (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP Staff Sgt. Michael D. Thomas, comfort to your Brothers and family.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 30, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mav (Apr 30, 2007)

They're pretty shaken up about it.. I got a call that Friday... it's the first KIA since they've been in country, this rotation.

Godspeed, Warrior, and Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 1, 2007)

RIP Staff Sgt. Michael D. Thomas


----------



## Typhoon (May 1, 2007)

RIP Staff Sgt. Thomas. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of 7th SFG; and Sgt. Thomas' family and friends back home...

Thank you for your brave and dedicated service to us all...


----------



## demo18c (May 1, 2007)

Sad day for the Regiment.


----------



## Ravage (May 11, 2007)

Another warrior has met his end in combat.

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 10, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here was died May 8 as a result of a firefight with enemy fighters who attached a combat patrol he was supporting near Helmand Province, Afghanistan.

MORE....

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## gunslinger (May 11, 2007)

RIP Warrior.  We honor your service and sacrifice.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2007)

RIP, Brother.  Sleep with Angels.


----------



## Gypsy (May 11, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Timothy P. Padgett, thoughts with your family and Brothers.


----------



## Ravage (May 18, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 18, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here died May 15 during a firefight near Qalat, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Joshua R. Whitaker, 23, a Special Forces engineer sergeant assigned to 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), died from wounds sustained during the firefight.

MORE....


----------



## Gypsy (May 18, 2007)

RIP SSG Whitaker, your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## TaskForceT (May 30, 2007)

Bio from the memorial for SSG Thomas.

The good news is that 7th SFG(A) is kicking some serious ass...the bad news is that it doesn't come cheap.

Lo ques sea, cuando sea, donde sea.


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2007)

RIP Warriors. 

Valhalla has you now. 

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------

